# Any Suggestions On Where To Find...?



## 55JWB (Sep 21, 2011)

Guys,

Like a few I am now really after a cwc or Presista G10 from the early 80's known as a "fat case" or "fat boy"

Here is the rare and difficult to find bit, I want it to have a date window, in other words the "navigator" version of the G10

Affectionately called a "fat nav"

Help tracking one down would be useful

Jason


----------



## Geronimo (Sep 29, 2011)

55JWB said:


> Guys,
> 
> Like a few I am now really after a cwc or Presista G10 from the early 80's known as a "fat case" or "fat boy"
> 
> ...


If you find any, give us a shout, IÂ´ll take the rest!

Regards


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

Best to keep an eye on EBay and the Military Watch Resource Forum


----------



## 55JWB (Sep 21, 2011)

eBay seems a bit hit n miss with fakes etc, just wondered if there are any known markets/traders to browse or visit??


----------



## pick (Sep 27, 2011)

Have heard a lot of bad reports about fake military watched on "FLEABAY"


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

55JWB said:


> eBay seems a bit hit n miss with fakes etc, just wondered if there are any known markets/traders to browse or visit??


Have you tried Anchor Supplies in Nottingham?


----------



## gaz64 (May 5, 2009)

W10/6645-99-961-4045 the Smiths Mechanical has a stainless back and case.

Manufactured Circa 1960's

On Jots link Â£595

there is a record on there as well for Â£395

good site Jot I didn't know about that one


----------



## 55JWB (Sep 21, 2011)

Whoah! Bit rich for me, just a quartz CWC will do me


----------



## Micky (Apr 2, 2009)

As far as I know there are no original fat cased CWC's from the early 80's with date windows. The movements have the date facility but do not have all the parts to make the date work or the hole in the dial to display it. It would be possible to buy a date dial and fit it into the case with another movement. There are definately date movements that fit the fat case design. I have one at home but it has the normal dial so you cant see the date. Thats got me thinking! I wonder where you can buy the date dials.


----------



## 55JWB (Sep 21, 2011)

sounds a good option, how can I find out what date based movements fit a 'fat case' I guess I can talk to Anchor about a date windowed dial??


----------



## louiswu (May 16, 2009)

One of the guys from MWR is keeping tally of 'known' 80's CWC navigators.

He's listed about 20 so far, with issue numbers indicating at least 1200 were made.

Good luck finding one, and when you do find one good luck beating all the other collectors to it


----------



## 55JWB (Sep 21, 2011)

its unlikely that one will come up on ebay and like you say no one else will spot it, kinda why I was posting, I was hoping to understand if there was a recognised or likely shop/flea market, antiques fair type of thing where these things might be lurking  still quite fancy the idea of finding a movement and looking into a case and dial... I appreciate thats not 'original' and serial numbers wont match...

Dont suppose you know the name of the thread in MWR for me to search??

Jason


----------



## Micky (Apr 2, 2009)

I'll post the movement details for you when I get home 55jwb. I got mine from AG Thomas. The only thing you have to change is the seconds hand. One from a newer G10 is fine but you could probably collapse the tube of the current one a little and make that fit. I did not know the "fat nav" even existed! Now I want one. I have 3 other G10's in my collection.


----------



## louiswu (May 16, 2009)

This is one of the threads on MWR about the Fat Nav ....

Linky Linky


----------



## Micky (Apr 2, 2009)

Ok The date movement you require for a fat case is ISA 1198-103 or 1198/32 (both the same). Battery type is 395 but it will come with a battery if bought from AG Thomas. If I was going to convet one i'd drill a round hole using the tiny dremel drills and file it square. Then paint the white box around it. You will have to be carfull not to damage the paint. You could mask it off before drillling and then only file one direction so as not to chip the paint on the dial. Good luck if you go ahead and please post pics of the result!


----------



## 55JWB (Sep 21, 2011)

I was thinking of looking for a dated replacement dial rather than attacking one! There are 10 assorted for "spares & repairs" on mod-sales right now, I would be shot by the long haired general if I bought them to play at this!


----------

